# Killer Network



## TrueApfelLP (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 

ich nutze das Programm Killer Network Manager und dort kann man mit einem Häkchen die Bandbreitensteuerung an- und ausschalten.
Wenn man dies anschaltet, dann hat man Probleme mit dem RAM, also habe ich dieses Häkchen rausgemacht. 

So hier ist mein Problem, ich mache dieses Häkchen raus und starte den PC neu. Dann ist das Häkchen nach paar Tagen wieder dort und macht Probleme ...

Hier meine Frage, wie kann ich dieses Häkchen für immer ausschalten?


----------



## Lexx (30. Januar 2016)

> wie kann ich dieses Häkchen für immer ausschalten?


Killer Network Manager deinstallieren.
Wofür braucht man das überhaupt und welchen Mehrwert soll es bringen?

Falls es eine Konfigurationsdatei gibt, auf Read only setzen.
Oder per Startup-Script jedesmal ein Backup zurückschreiben.


----------



## TrueApfelLP (6. Februar 2016)

Es soll schnelleres Internet versprechen, vergleichen kann ich es zwar nicht aber wenn ich den Treiber deinstalliere, kann ich mein LAN garnicht mehr nutzen ....
Eine Konfiguratinsdatei konnte ich nicht finden, auch keine Infos darüber im Internet.
Selbst der Support meint nur, dass ich es neuinstallieren soll.


----------



## XT1024 (6. Februar 2016)

Die Killer-Quatsch-Software lässt sich nicht einzeln deinstallieren? Ohne Treiber ist es natürlich suboptimal.

workaround gefällig?

Das *sollte* eigentlich funktionieren.
https://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx
Bei *drivers* "Ndu" deaktivieren und den Fall weiter beobachten. Dann *sollte* auch bei aktivierter Bandbreitensteuerung der RAM nicht überfüllt werden.


----------



## TrueApfelLP (6. Februar 2016)

Sie lässt sich deinstallieren, nur habe ich dann keinen Zugang mehr zum Internet.


Und das mit Dem AutoRun versuche ich mal.


----------



## Hammerhead222 (2. April 2016)

Moin, den Treiber kannst du auch ohne die software dazu laden  

Hatte da auch so meine Probleme mit der software und Steam :/ 

Den Link zum reinen Treiber kann ich dir ja nachher mal senden, falls du noch Interesse an den Treiber haben solltest.


----------

